# Solved: LG TV won't connect to DLNA server (my PC)



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm going nuts trying to get my new LG 47LW5700 TV to connect to a DLNA server, ie, my PC.

Here's what I have done so far:


Installed Serviio DLNA app and the DLNA server is enabled and apperently running. Set up the drives/folders I want to share but don't know what to do with display shown in attachment (Renderer profile, what's that all about?).
Killed MS and Norton firewalls, but rest of Norton still running. I understand I could have left MS firewall running and Serviio should punch thru it but wanted eliminate another variable for now.
Verified that UPnP is enabled on router. (Actiointec GT724-WT).
Selected TV INPUT from remote and DLN is still not selectable option on list (grayed out).
I am on the internet via included wifi adapter that came with TV. I can get to hulu, youtube, etc.... and thus should be on my local wifi network.

Any suggestions? Do I need to do more with my router to open ports?

Called Costco Concierge service but they are clueless - DLNA stuff is over their head apparently as she'd never heard of it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that image should show all the IP address of devices on the network - and you can then use a dropdown to select a specifc device

see attached image

goto to the LGTV settings and find the network settings

find the IP address

and then from the PC ping that IP Address

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats is in the TV settings}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, making progress! I now see my TV in Serviio Renderer window. Did not know about a right click drop down to show my TV. DLNA still grayed out on TV input list.

Now what do I do?

192.168.0.2 --------- Windows Med Player -------- LG TV/Player


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

but you dont see any devices in that screen - correct ?

192.168.0.2 - is that the PC IP- 
need to know the LG IP

are you using Norton and have a fully paid up subscription?
if not then remove norton using the removal tool
*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

I redid the connection after setting router to "G" vs B/G.

Looks like a connection exists. What am I supposed to see in Serviio that I don't see beyond the line with WMP and my TV in it? Am I supposed to put an IP addr in the "bound IP" box? 

Apparently there are no step-by-step instructions on this vs trial and error and tech forums. Nothing in the LG manual besides saying "just select DLNA from input list" and Costco's Concierge service was useless as they'd never even heard of DLNA and said I had to plug a USB thumb drive into TV to accomplish what I want. How does the average Joe Sixpack get DLNA running or maybe he's not suppose to? Only UbberGeeks need apply.

Thanks for the help.

Ping results:

C:\Users\Eric>ping 192.168.0.3

Pinging 192.168.0.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 8ms, Average = 3ms


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your first image of serviio has NO devices listed - mine has all the network devices shown 

So i'm trying to establish if serviio can actually see any devices - a little confused by your replies 

Next
I asked what the IP of the LG TV was - you have not answered - but mentioned 192.168.0.2 and i do not know what this relates to - hence the next question 

Now
you are showing a ping result to 192.168.0.3 - still do not what this ping is for - and what device has that IP 

so need a little more info


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry, didn't ans all questions. the .0.2 IP, don't know what it is. The TV is .0.3 from ping in last reply. I fiddled with WMP last night and turned that server on so maybe that's the WMP IP if that makes sense??? Maybe I should kill WMP to keep it simple.

On Norton, fully licensed. Thanks for removal tool, will use when lic times out and I probably move back to free AVG to avoid rebate paper work and relicensing grief.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

sorry for the confusion. Again, the .0.3 is the TV as read off TV screen after selecting network properties.

Should I undo any streaming setup I did in WMP last night? Probably so to remove variables. I don't know what that entry means in attachment above with the .0.2 and Windows Med Player. The LG TV entry is from me doing a right click and selecting it.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

Actually, I'm not so sure now that my messing with WMP really did anything since in the attachement you can see no devices specified when I try to enable streaming in WMP. It won't let me select anything and no seen devices appear either, suggesting that WMP has the same problem as Serviio in detecting the TV. Suggests a more global problem maybe....but I am on the internet with 4 bars so seems PC and TV should be able to see each other. Hope attachment made it. I can't seem see it from preview mode.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how many PCs do you have on the network 

Niw we know the TV is 0.3 and that you can ping it , we know its seen by the PC - and the router should be working fine 

so now its a question of getting the media services working and what is on the PC thats blocking 

wmp or serviio or tversity should all work ok 

on the PC - what windows version do you have 
in wmp - what version do you have 

would you post the screen shot of serviio again

On Norton, it would be worth setting up the network IP to be allowed through the firewall 
192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.255


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

Total of 2pc's. My main tower (homebrew) w cat5 to router and laptop wireless 75' away near TV. The first time I tried to get DLNA going, I could see the laptop via TV INPUT DLNA menu but folders would not open. No tower PC at that time either, then the laptop disappeared I think after I installed Nero Media Home on laptop or maybe screwed with home groups, not sure. I'm not concerned about connecting w DLNA to laptop, BUT networking wise, the laptop can see folders on tower and vice versa.

Windows 7 Home Prem, WMP 12.0.7601.17514

I've had the Norton firewall disabled for the past 2 days while I sort this out. Still need to open those ports?

On 1st screenshot, I got excited when I saw my LG TV there (I selected w right click/scroll) but now see it's just a generic set of options and does not mean it actually sees my TV. Last night I didn't have that, so new this AM. 

BTW, the .0.2 seems to be IP of my network as seen when I go into router setup. There's a different IP for my WAN IP. I don't know the difference.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

See attachment below for Norton firewall settings (disabled). Trying to figure how to disable specific ports you specified but don't think I can figure it out. Dozen's of settings available.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's another data point. My laptop is IP .4 and from it I got a good ping to TV (.3) and Tower (.2) and also the WAN IP, 71.142.244.16. All ping OK. Not sure if this tells you anything but sounds like if laptop can ping everyone, the TV should be able to see tower too. However as a non expert, it seems like a firewall thing. 

Also, my Actiontec GT724-WG combo modem/router has firewall off = set to NAT only.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

And yet another data point. LG manual reads " The DLNA function is not available in some routers which do not support multicasting. For more info, see router manual....." Don't think my Actiontec GT724-wc supports mylticasting but I'm not actually trying to multicast I don't believe. Not totally clear on what is, I think 2 or more streaming paths at once to different devices.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, breakthrough! I tried a direct cat5 connection to TV from laptop, removing the wifi adapter from TV. Could not get it going. First had to manually enter an IP addr, then it got hungup on a gatewaw problem I didn't understand so quit. On restoring it all to wireless, suddenly the DLNA icon on INPUT menu was lit and I could get on the laptop hard drive. I have Nero Media Home4 on laptop and it does all I want. BUT, unfortunately, there is nothing on the laptop I want to view on I TV. I guess I could get convoluted and view Tower HD via a shortcut on laptop but that's too demented and would be way slow.

At least there's a proof of concept. Router and firewall are not issues. I may go back to Nero on Tower PC and see what happens.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

a few things to play around with now AND to answer all the details below - see if we can stay in a structured format and make sure we know anything you change or do

Need to fully understand whats on which machine and IP address - I maybe getting confused below - so if you could take the time and post the details - that would help

I dont know Nero Media Home 4 - so i will need to look that up

1) Laptop - Has windows 7 / Norton ? / WMP 12 / / Serviio / IP address 0.4
2) Tower - Has Windows ? / firewall ? / WMP ? / Media Server / IP address
3) LG TV / IP address 0.3 - able to access the internet - so looking good for the wireless connection and on network - we may choose to set a fixed IP here later 
4) Router - the default gateway IP should be 192.168.0.1 - so thats your network gateway

update 2, above for missing info

based on the info supplied above - I suspect your Tower is IP address 0.2 and thats the WMP being seen by the Serviio - so thats the worng profile you have set for that device as its a PC - i just leave mine at generic

The IP address will change as they are often dynamic - so to confirm all the ip address and leasetime - do an ipconfig /all on each PC and post the results here - see how below

Norton, as you are not intending to continue with Norton, and if you read through the network forum you will find 100s of issues where norton blocked access even after removal , and the only fix was the removal tool - why not remove now 
have a read through the security forum and you will see the advice from the "gold shield" (icon by the name) is that windows 7 does not need a firewall and for antivirus Microsoft Security Essentails MSE gets a lot of postive votes and is free http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows/products/security-essentials

If you do not want to remove - then you need to goto the advance settings - where you should be able to setup a range of IP address for your network - and set 192.168.0.1 through to 192.168.0.255

Install Serviio onto the Tower and thensee what devices that sees 
post a screen shot from the tower

You should be able to see media servers from each PC and share libraries that way - that maybe the first thing to do

On the Laptop goto WMP and look under - libraries , configure sharing - is WMP set to sharing media ?

tick boxs
---- find media that others are sharing .....
---- share my media to ....

On the wireless networks - have you set the connection up to be a private or public network ?
goto 
Network and sharing 
Under the icons 
it will say 
Network name - type (private or public network) - then customize 
if public - then the sharing is restricted

Now on the laptop you should be able to see the WMP from the tower and play music etc from there

--
Now on the tower do the same

see if you can now stream media between the two PCs - once that is working - then see if the TV sees all the media servers

Another server to try and i have had a lot of success with for video is tversity http://tversity.com/

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, 1st, thanks for the effort and time youre putting into this....it's really appreciate and I'm trying to hold up my end.

1) Laptop - Win7 Home Prem w all updates/Norton Internet Sec 2011 18.6.... with everything on (firewall)/WMP12/Serviio/*IP=.4*
2) Tower - Win7 Home Prem w all updates/*Norton REMOVED FULLY!!*!/WMP12/Nero Media Home4 essentials/*IP=.2*
3) LG 47LW5700*/IP=.3* (per Nero devices display, see attachment)
4) Actiontec combo modem/router GT724-WT/192.168.0.1
5) See ipconfig/all results (2) attached.
6) Note *Norton fully removed* on Tower via add/remove + 2 runs of removal tool with restarts. Norton and firewall still on laptop.
7) Serviio (and Nero server) installed on Tower and both yield same negative results. Do not see TV in devices display. May physically carry LG TV into room with Tower and hardwire via cat5 to router port but seems unnecessary given that laptop works at a greater distance. Its pretty heavy and hard to move. When I tried this with laptop, got wrapped around the axle with connect failures and router settings on TV end I dont understand (gateway test failed, had to manually enter IP for the IP test to pass). SEE SERVIO SCREEN SHOT ATTACHED.

8) I can see local media servers on each PC and folders of interest are set to share, no problems there and on the laptop only, I can see those folders on the TV.
9) In wmp on either machine, cant find libraries->sharing per se but the laptop is sharing the folders I explicitly set to share via Win Explorer share option. *Under Stream->turn on streaming, I get different displays on each PC. *See attachments. Laptop looks good and I see the TV. On Tower, display is blank and it wont let me select anything. PERHAPS A CLUE HERE? *MAYBE AN UNDERLYING WIN7 SETTING IS SET WRONG* since wmp probably driven by lower level Win7 settings???
10) On the wireless networks, dont see options or display in Network/Sharing for private vs. public but it is set for HOME (see attachment).
11) *½ of playing music from remote PC works!* On the tower, I can play mp3s residing on laptop HD. BUT in wmp on laptop do not see comparable Towers music. Suspect this is related to #9 above at PERHAPS A CLUE HERE. Unable to fill in the streaming window on TOWER as it wont allow me to enter anything in fields (see tower_wmp_streaming_options.jpg)
12) Each PC does seem to see its wmp media server. Green light in Serviio on Tower, and Nero on laptop shows wmp IP .4 in Nero devices display.

How bout we focus on the attachment tower_wmp_streaming_options.jpg? Ill dig deeper here while awaiting your reply.

Thanks again!


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

One more missed attachment. this is what I want to see on Tower. This is from laptop wmp streaming window.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, big breakthrough this time but still can't see the TV. Turns out wmp on the tower was corrupt as I suspected (see bold red text above). I googled "repair wmp" which produced this suggestion:

_Go to network and sharing center open view full map, right click on your PC and click manage.

then open services and applications, then services and find *Upnp device hos*t, right click and click restart,and make sure it is set to Automatic.
Now scroll down to* Windows Media Player Network Sharing* service, right click and click restart, and make sure this is set to Automatic also._

TheUpnp service was *off *and set to *manual *and the sharing service was just plain *gone*. I went to "turn windows features on/off" and removed then restored wmp and the service came back, and all in the right states, and now with wmp I CAN SEE AND PLAY MUSIC IN BOTH DIRECTIONS (FROM EITHER PC). And I can see laptop on TV and view photos, but could do that before since sharing was working on laptop earlier. But the TV still does not show up in serviio (or nero) on tower, nor does tower show up in DLNA display on TV input menu. Something still appears messed up with sharing on tower and I will continue digging on that.

Had you not pushed in your long reply to get wmp sharing working *bidirectionally*, I would not have stumble on the wmp corruption issue! Using that feature was not high on my list, but to my glee, I found that my wife can now edit a playlist from her laptop for her favs audio CD that resides on my tower so I can burn a new disc. A week ago I had no idea how to do this nor that the capability even existed.

On the wmp corrumption issue, do you think *System Mechanic Pro* could have caused that? As I'm sure you're aware, there's a lot of controversy about the wisdom or even the need to use registry "repair" apps as they are alleged by some to do more harm than good.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

etaf, is it possible I have a Windows feature (attachment) turned off that should be on?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> On the wmp corrumption issue, do you think System Mechanic Pro could have caused that? As I'm sure you're aware, there's a lot of controversy about the wisdom or even the need to use registry "repair" apps as they are alleged by some to do more harm than good.


 Yes, the wisdom here is not to use registry repair apps 
But we are where we are

Sounds like you have come a long - the fact that you are sharing music between PC means that they are seen on the network and the media is also seen on the network - ALSO implies that the wireless also picks up the media all OK

so now why can the TVs NOT see the media servers 
and why isnt serviio showing all devices in the list

i dont know the LG TVs

All the media servers should be seen by both PCs



> And I can see laptop on TV and view photos, but could do that before since sharing was working on laptop earlier. But the TV still does not show up in serviio (or nero) on tower,


 how are you seeing photos - what media service is providing those 
On my Panasonic TV and Humax PVR - both devices pick up my media services - But I have to choose video/music/photos in order to display anything

as you have serviio on both PCs is the main screen the same on both

i just turned the serviio serive off in start>control panel>administrative tools > services > serviio 
and the TV lost the service - But the serviio control panel looked the same 
see if the service is started


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

I see photos on TV from laptop by just selecting the laptop via DLNA menu on TV and navigating with TV remote to the desired shared folder on TV screen. I've instructed Nero on laptop to share certain folders. BTW, have not installed Serviio on laptop yet, just Nero. Since the laptop is doing everything I want, saw no need to, but do see value in comparing identical screens. Also, pondering this over lunch, decided to bring laptop next to tower and walk through all network & share settings to ensure they are equal. Also plan to call Actiontec tech support (router maker) to see if there are any special settings needed for DLNA, but seems a long shot since the laptop/TV connection works anyway. 

On the Serviio service, it's running and in auto start mode. Since the laptop is running, is there any point in dragging the TV next to tower and connecting directly w cat5 to router? Would be a big hassle as I'd have to roll it on a dolly. Seems that since the laptop/TV connection is working that the router is vindicated. I'm still thinking a Windows setting or service is messed up on the Tower PC but I've been over them repeatedly and see nothing out of place.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

etaf -

Im pretty sure* Ive narrowed it down to the router direct connection (cat5) ports* vs wireless path. I disabled laptop wireless and plugged it directly into back of router and it immediately behaved same as tower. That is, Nero media home on laptop did not see TV and TV did not see laptop. Re-enable wireless adapter, unplugged cat5 cable and laptop went back to working. While tower and laptop were both plugged to router w cat5, wmp streaming continued to work fine.

Something funky with router but no phone support after warranty, only email. I have an email into them but not optimistic about hearing from them. Ever heard of a router filtering differently wireless vs. direct connection? I called LG tech support but got little other than reinstall Nero. he also said no special/different router settings needed for DLNA. I'll go back into settings and maybe to a full reset to factory defaults and reconfig. I have power cycled and rebooted it few times.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, there can be issues with wireless to cat5 streaming - one of the talktalk routers is known for this issue and waiting for a firmware update
i think its the EchoLifeHG520 modem/router , which I have, and not seen the issue - but its all over the talktalk forums - so it could be a router issue - do you have the latest firmware on the router


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm about to do a reset to factory settings then a firmware upgrade once I take sufficient notes so it does not take me 2 days to get router working again.

In messing with the DLNA connection to laptop and looking at photos (the connection that works) I find I can see photos that exist in the Windows photo libaray via a local shortcut where the jpg's reside on laptop HD, but shortcuts do not seem to work if they point to folders on another PC on the net. Is this expected behavior?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

*It's working !!!* Needed a firmware upgrade from .13 to .14 (2009). I can now see my PC on the TV and the TV appears in the devices window of Serviio and/or Nero Home.... I was reluctant to do this earlier due to potential for a router crash which did in fact happen when the image install process froze and the browser went off line mid install. I let it sit for 30 min before trying a variety of recovery methods which finally got me back to square 1. I downloaded a 2nd copy of image and tried upgrade again and it worked!

Now puzzled over 3 server devices appearing in TV DLNA menu. Why 3?

Let's say pc's name is "bill-PC" and "office-pc" is a name I gave the pc somewhere, forget where.

I get this in TV DLNA menu:

1) bill-pcffice-pc (note: if you see a smiley face to left, I did not insert it. Can't make it go away)
2) Servio: bill-pc
3) Roxio server: bill-pc .... no idea where Roxio came from since I never installed it. I think Windows uses it for burning CD/DVD's so maybe part of Win7.

#1 and #2 get me to my photos and music and appear comparable, #3 is dead end with empty folder error msg after long hang. this is with the Nero server disabled. Any ideas on this?

If you look at attachment, you'll see how I have sharing set up in Serviio. Is this right? I have specific partitions dedicated to certain media, *E: *for all photos and avi/mpg camera video all co-mingled (150G of data), *F: *for DVD/movie video and mp3 music, 95% music (25G of data). The built tin Win7 libraries - music, pictures, video - all contain links to the appropriate media partition. Are these libraries what DLNA uses to create it's menu display on the TV?

*etaf*, Thanks again for all your help, it was really appreciated !!! The past few days have been a massive learning experience.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Excellent - 

you picture for sharing - shows the media types - if you hover over the icons - tells you what they do 

so on your settings - images should not be available to share from the f drive , since you have set that up yourself but NOT ticking that icon 

On Bill PC - you have roxio set up and sharing - not sure what roxio is sharing 
I dont think roxio is part of windows 7 - but often PCs come loaded with all sorts of trail / limited versions - have a look in control panel > programs and see what listed for roxio


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

In checking "add/remove" It reminded me that I have *Roxio Record Now Music Lab* installed. Maybe that's a "server" too. I use it for ripping vinyl to the HD. Forgot about that as I haven't used Roxio's Easy CD creator since Win98 days. I thought I heard/read though that MS had a deal with Roxio to use their s/w to accomplish the integrated Windows CD/DVD burning process, then again, maybe it was an hallucination.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well, it does not say its a DLNA/UPnP server device 
http://www.roxio.com/enu/products/recordnow/premier/
but i suspect it is and thats what you are seeing


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll play with it when I have time and see if it allows me to pipe vinyl LP's to the 5.1 system at the TV at other end of house. Pretty cool stuff available these days.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure it will do that -


----------

